# Sam at 1 year/8 months old



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

It's been awhile since I've been on here and wanted to get anyone's thoughts on his structure?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I know nothing about critique, but I can tell you the Sam is a great looking shepherd! I just thought it needed to be said


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

Loneforce said:


> I know nothing about critique, but I can tell you the Sam is a great looking shepherd! I just thought it needed to be said


Thank you, I really appreciate that!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very darkly colored male with high withers, dip behind withers with a slight roach. Slightly sloping croup that should be longer. Good angulation front and rear. Upper arm should be longer. Good pasterns and feet though the latter may be a hair flat (his front legs are too far forward which may be making this look worse than it is). Nice length of leg. He hasn't dropped yet in the chest, but he is still not fully mature. I would maybe like to see a bit more masculine head, but I didn't need to look at his "plumbing" to figure out he is a he.


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

lhczth said:


> Very darkly colored male with high withers, dip behind withers with a slight roach. Slightly sloping croup that should be longer. Good angulation front and rear. Upper arm should be longer. Good pasterns and feet though the latter may be a hair flat (his front legs are too far forward which may be making this look worse than it is). Nice length of leg. He hasn't dropped yet in the chest, but he is still not fully mature. I would maybe like to see a bit more masculine head, but I didn't need to look at his "plumbing" to figure out he is a he.


You weren't the first to comment on his pasterns. I usually have trouble with his back leg positioning but now since you mention the front, I see what you mean as I need to put his front back more. I think "posting" is the word for when he moves back or forward? I tried putting one of his favorite toys in front of him for this. He has a lot more growing to do of course so it just gives me all the reason to keep practicing! 

Here's some more from the same day for more variation:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I usually find it easier to set the back (if the dog won't walk into the stack) and then set the front. You almost need 3 people to do photos of most dogs. One at the dog, one person in front to get the ears forward and then dog thinking forward and then the photographer. I also like to get a slight turn of the head towards the photographer. Not a total profile, but not looking at the photographer.


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

lhczth said:


> I usually find it easier to set the back (if the dog won't walk into the stack) and then set the front. You almost need 3 people to do photos of most dogs. One at the dog, one person in front to get the ears forward and then dog thinking forward and then the photographer. I also like to get a slight turn of the head towards the photographer. Not a total profile, but not looking at the photographer.


Thanks, I tell him to "stand" before I stack him. It's only just been myself stacking him as I started when I first got him so I usually have to take the photos on my own.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, I have that issue too. The dog has to stack naturally and then have good obedience to do this on our own.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For stacking alone, I setup the dog, tell him "stay", position myself with the camera, then throw a toy (or my lens hood) halfway between me and straight out in front of the dog (I prefer the head slightly turned toward the camera). Usually the dog will perk up a bit. I've had better luck with this than placing a toy first and then stacking the dog. By the time I'm all setup the dog looks annoyed/slouchy that he has to stand there watching a motionless toy.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks. that's what i'm naming my band. "Dip Behind Withers".

to the OP: i don't how to critique but i like your dog.




lhczth said:


> Very darkly colored male with high withers,
> 
> >>>> dip behind withers <<<<
> 
> with a slight roach. Slightly sloping croup that should be longer. Good angulation front and rear. Upper arm should be longer. Good pasterns and feet though the latter may be a hair flat (his front legs are too far forward which may be making this look worse than it is). Nice length of leg. He hasn't dropped yet in the chest, but he is still not fully mature. I would maybe like to see a bit more masculine head, but I didn't need to look at his "plumbing" to figure out he is a he.


----------

